# Stuff and Things > Sports >  When Men Played The Game

## East of the Beast

No commentary necessary.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-01-2022),Old Tex (07-01-2022)

----------


## Old Tex

I've seen that video before & I'll say I watched the whole thing again & enjoyed it just as much. I remember Butkus & those days. That was back when they played "FootBall" with real men. Now days I see them run off the sidelines when they are 1 foot short of a first down, not back then, you went for that foot! I won't say that football is now sissified but it is pretty close to it now.

----------

East of the Beast (07-01-2022)

----------


## East of the Beast

And by God of Creation they all stood for the Star Spangled Banner!

----------

